# Ridex



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's a carpenter looking for plumbing/septic system advice - is Ridex worth flushing down the drain? Thank you.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

water softener dealers can git 35%hydrogen peroxide clean it out good do some research on it 5 gal. will do good


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

The question is - does Ridex work to enhance the process in a septic system that might not be getting enough microbial action with normal use? Will it save a major clean up down the road is the Ridex claim all hype?


----------



## valleyman (Dec 18, 2007)

My county health department says that products like Ridex have never been proven to have any benefit to the health of a septic system. All the research I've done over the internet backs this up.


----------

